# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Perbandingan Komposisi Pakan Colour dan Pakan Growth

## kerogawa

Para senior,

1. bagaimana penerapan "Perbandingan Komposisi Pakan Colour dan Pakan Growth" di kolam kalian?
apakah ada komposisi yg biasa di lakukan dan ternyata efektif?
2. dan merek apakah yg di komposisikan?
3. Mungkin ada perbedaan pemberian komposisi utk koi umur tertentu?

kalo saya skrg kolam size ikan 20-45cm. Perbandingan masih 20% colour - 80% growth utk saat ini (mau lihat utk 6 bulan). Mungkin perlahan 6 bulan selanjut nya akan saya tingkatkan jadi 40% colour - 60% growth utk melihat perkembangan warna dan pertumbuhan nya.  

Siapa tau bisa saling berbagi pengalaman utk keefektifan pemberian pakan. Mohon masukan dari para senior.

Thanks.

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Perbandingan makanan utk growth dan color tergantung dari selera masing2 dulunya saya menggunakan campuran 2 : 1, tapi setelah skrg di kolam banyak baby2 jdnya agak mengurangi makanan utk color krn sifatnya yg agak keras utk lambung si baby, jadinya komposisi skrg menjadi 4:1 tp 4 hari growth dan 1 harinya color.
Utk yg lebis joss komposisinya mungkin om2 owner bredeer2 koi yg pas menjawab...  ::

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rdienta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

> sy perna nyoba nyampur, eh tau nya malahan nanti ga merata makan nya, misal si shiro makan apa, si showa makan apa, si kohaku makan apa.. nah kalo di gilir siang apa, malam apa, pagi apa, jd merata makan nya.. itu mnurut saya sich gt..


Shiro dan Kohaku sebenarnya kebutuhanya beda.. Kalau disamakan akan tdk sesuai dgn yg diharapkan nantinya, tp cuma salah  salah satunya saja kok.

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

